# converting audio files to match room responce



## amplidubeaufrere (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi, I own a vintage stereo receiver and a CD player.
I recently purchased a miniDSP and a UMIK-1 to try to improve my audio experience.
The problem is that miniDSP has too few filters for my room to be adequately corrected.
Is there a computer program that could transform a ripped cd file by applying similar filtering to it.
The resulting file could be burned to a CDR and could be sort of tailor made for the environnement.

I tried to search, but i may be looking incorrectly, english beeing a second language.
Does such a computer program exist?
is it compatible with REW?

Thank you, your help is appreciated!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

How many filters do you think are needed? You can apply 6 filters in the input block and another 6 in the output block with the MiniDSP, should be more than enough.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

amplidubeaufrere said:


> Is there a computer program that could transform a ripped cd file by applying similar filtering to it.
> The resulting file could be burned to a CDR and could be sort of tailor made for the environnement.


Not sure I’m following your logic. So you’d have a burned CD that’s EQ corrected for your room. What good will that do you when you go to listen some other CD?

Like John said, 12 full-range filters are more than enough, and even that amount is probably over-equalizing. Typically you only want to address broad trends in response, not chase every little peak and trough.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## amplidubeaufrere (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you for your answers.
If 12 filters should be enough I must do something terribly wrong as for now they cover a tiny region of bass responce. there is noticable improvement in this region but the rest still sound bad, especially female voices.
I will read again the included help provided with REW and try to get a better understanding of the whole process.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

One of our members posted a year or so ago how was running the SoX media converter in his server to quickly convert each media file on the fly, applying his correction filtering to the file when accessed. That thread starts HERE.

Another consideration is that it might take fewer filters than you would think to get satisfactory results.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

amplidubeaufrere said:


> If 12 filters should be enough I must do something terribly wrong as for now they cover a tiny region of bass responce.


 I’d suggest some reading, starting with my minimal EQ article. Here’s another specifically dealing with full range equalization.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

amplidubeaufrere said:


> Hi, I own a vintage stereo receiver and a CD player.
> I recently purchased a miniDSP and a UMIK-1 to try to improve my audio experience.
> The problem is that miniDSP has too few filters for my room to be adequately corrected.
> Is there a computer program that could transform a ripped cd file by applying similar filtering to it.
> ...


Hi amplidubeaufrere,

If I understand you correctly, you have measured your "room" response somewhere with the UMIK. I assume somewhere where you sit, typically referred to as the "Listening position" or "LP". That is the "file' you want to create on the CDR?
It is "rough" and you want to flatten it by inverting all the peaks/dips with the Minidsp, but there are too many peaks dips. Yes?
This is a very bad idea. Our hearing system does not work like a single omni UMIK. Far from it.
Take a few measurements a few cm apart at where your head would be sitting in your chair. Take another one with the mic on the floor by your chair. Post them if you can.
You should concentrate mainly of the peaks in the bass <500hz or so. The Minidsp should have plenty enough filters to address these.
If you want to take a measurement about 1m directly in front of each of your loudspeakers, that would be good too.

cheers


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

amplidubeaufrere said:


> Thank you for your answers.
> If 12 filters should be enough I must do something terribly wrong as for now they cover a tiny region of bass responce. there is noticable improvement in this region but the rest still sound bad, especially female voices.
> I will read again the included help provided with REW and try to get a better understanding of the whole process.


What loudspeakers are you using? Can you post a picture of your room/setup? (after you complete 5 posts). Thanks.


----------



## amplidubeaufrere (Apr 17, 2013)

A big thank you to all of you, I got a lot of reading to do, but already understand a bit better.

I tried to bypass the filters created by REW to figure out the sonic difference. When bypassed, some of them make the room ring, so even if they are narrow(notch filter ) I may have to keep them.

Since the minidsp allows to modify filters and listen immediately to the result, the process seems less intimidating. I can play around with the values of parameters to gain a better understanding of which filter does what , then I can alter the ones created by REW with confidence.

Again, thanks everyone to set me on the right trail!


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

I would maybe go back to the start and find the best speaker (both left and right individually) and listening position using the RTA function in REW, then try the EQ.
If you can use the low pass filters (treble control) for the high end.


----------

